# VServer Windows über Hoster



## markuscjb (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kleine Frage. Ich bräuchte eine Windows Maschine auf der ich Applikationen installieren kann, und andere User per RDP darauf zugreifen können.

Ich bin da auf einen VServer von Host Europe gestoßen. Host Europe bietet mir einen VServer mit Windows, vollen Admin Rechten und RDP Unterstüzung an.

Nun meine Frage ich kenne mich mit solchen gehosteten Server nicht so aus. Kann ich da wirklich selber Applikationen installieren wie ich möchte?

Ich habe auch schon einen kleinen Nettop und per Fritz VPN ausprobiert. Es funktioniert schon. Aber wenn halt irgendwas ist, funktioniiert das Ding nicht oder ist nicht erreichbar.


----------

